# Sensor magnético Cronómetro kart (Lap Timer)



## mariorp (Feb 16, 2012)

Un amigo tiene un Kart con un cronómetro manual y quería un sensor magnético para que se controlara con la banda magnética instalada en la pista, despues de algunos ensayos salió este prototipo que muestro en esta oportunidad, seguro que se puede mejorar pero así funcionó a la perfección, espero sea útil ya que para hacerlo estube buscando y no encontré nada.


----------



## Leaiava (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola, te felicito por el proyecto, estoy pensando hacer algo similar a lo que vos hiciste. Que sensor utilizaste? yo pensaba arrancar las pruebas con un reed switch pero si me podes acortar el camino de las pruebas te lo voy a agradecer



Mirando el circuito que subiste veo que el sensor lo fabricaste con una bobina casera, hiciste la prueba con un reedswitch? yo no se si funcionará por las vibraciones del kart y porque se pasa muy rápido por la banda magnética.


----------



## mariorp (Jul 7, 2012)

Estimo Leaiava, si el dueño del Kart habia probado con reed switch, pero no funciona, no olvides que los contactos del reed son lenguetas mecánicas que al pasarlas por la banda magnética no tienen ni la velocidad ni la sencibilidad para accionar, por eso tube que recurrir a la bobina, y la idéa salió de un tester o multímetro que teniamos para medir que intencidad de campo magnético entregaba la banda manética y veiamos que al pasarla mas rápido por la banda más señal captaba, desarmé el multimetro y vi que era una bobina en un ferrite, la primera prueba la hice con chapitas de transformadores como digo en este proyecto, pero al final puse cuatro chapitas (I) no las (E)y con solo cuarenta bueltas de alambre de cobre esmaltado para que no quedara tan sensible porque en ocaciones el encendido del motor interfería, el sensor ahora funciona perfectamente, en el circuito un integrado es un 555 pero el de 6 pines es un optoaislador por error al copiar dice 555 tambien, cualquier duda consúltame la bobiina y la electrónica la monté todo junto en una misma cajita solo deje el cable del contacto al cronómetro. Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Leaiava (Jul 9, 2012)

Mariorp, te agradezco muchisimo los datos que me pasaste, cuando lo arme te cuento que tal me fue.

Saludos!


----------



## capitanp (Jul 9, 2012)

si muy lindo pero como debe estar sufriendo el OPA cada vez que pasa por la banda magnetica


----------



## mariorp (Jul 10, 2012)

capitamp, buena tu observación no hice ningún cálculo usé solo práctica solo igualé a masa la entrada - y + del comparador e hice una bobina con muchas derivaciones la pasé por la banda magnética hasta que salía un pulso por el operacional para poder verlo mas lento disparé un temporizador con un 555 atravez de un optoaislador para adaptar impedancia y a la salida a una llave bipolar para pulsar el cronómetro, como dije anteriormente seguro que se puede mejorar, si se me hubiera quemado el operacional le habría puesto alguna limitación, pero por ahora no me dijo que sufre Ja Ja,  fuera de broma capitam te agradesco mucho cualquier observación la tendré muy en cuenta Gracias.


----------

